# sunroof - buttons unresponsivem, stuck open



## Boondocklady (Nov 2, 2015)

My 01 Maxima sunroof apparently opened on its own and now I can't get it closed. The buttons are unresponsive, but I've been assuming the motor must still be good if it managed to slide open on its own.

I saw older postings that said to try unhooking the battery or taking the relay out. Doing the battery trick made no difference. I think I found the relay, but can't figure out how to unplug it. I also saw references to two fuses, but haven't found anything that shows where to find them, and all those I checked still looked good - if there are fuses, which are they and where, specifically, are they? 

I also saw conflicting references to whether there is a manual over-ride to get this closed. I didn't see one on the motor. If I take the motor out, is there a way to manually close the sunroof? 

I called Nissan service; they said there's no way to manually get the sunroof closed. I have no money to pay for repairs or mechanic consultation, and was trying to sell the car when this happened. I need the money from this car to fund a replacement chimney, which I desperately need, but I can't see anyone buying a car in the northeast when the car is open to the elements. I wouldn't mind selling it with the sunroof stuck closed and disclosing it to the buyer. 

I'm also a little distrustful of Nissan service, since there are so many posts about unnecessary work that was quoted at such high costs (which approach the value of my car...) Please help a gal out - I have tools and time, so can give it a try if there's a way...


----------

